# String Loop



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Went into Scheels in Bismarck, and had a string loop put on. Been shooting this bow for 4 years without. Saw wear and tear, so I figured I'd try it.

The guy did it on the spot, and noted that my whicker biscuit was off-kilter and too far to the left. He adjusted it for mr.

Bow's shooting awesome, and it tightened my patterns.
Been a mixed bag with Scheels, but kudo's to them for this one.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

the archery guys there are pretty nice, they dont push you on what to get. I was just browsing the archery area, and this guy from fishing, came over and was annoying has hell, telling me what i should buy, why, what he shoots, bla bla bla, so i can see why people have mixed feelings with scheels


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

A loop adds draw length, how much depends on how long a person makes the loop. Did you have or did you adjust the draw length of your bow to compensate?...


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

I was able to adjust my release about 1/2 inch.

My anchor point is the same.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Very good. You'll find with the loop you'll get a much more forgiving, smooth release, and should pick up a few FPS (if your into that sort of thing)...

Depending on the release you currently use, you may have to switch to a dedicated loop model to really take advantage of the change...


----------

